# FS: 20H Tank & Various Others



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

20 Gal High Tank with black stand & homemade hood containing 3-T12 flourescent bulbs. Comes with Penguin (Old Style) 200 HOB filter & air pump. $70 (Pick-up only)









Marineland 150 HOB Filter w/ BioWheel $5
Aquatech (very similar to Penguin 200) HOB Filter $7
Aquaclear 100 HOB Filter $5









Heat/Basking Lamp w/ 1 used and 1 new bulb $15
Seachem Phosguard Filter media (1/2 of 2 Liter container) $5
AquaSafe Water Conditioner (15 fl. oz.) $2
ReptoMin Floating Baby Turtle Mini-floating Food (1 oz.) $1









Ebo-Jagr 250 Watt Heater $5
10 Homemade DIY CO2 bottle caps $5
2-2 way & 2-3 way Gang valves $3
Plastic Breeder $2
100 Jungle Labs CO2 tablets for use w/ Jungle Lab CO2 system $10









Tap Water Filter w/ new cartridge, electro-right, pH adjuster & pH 7.0 $10









glass tops for: (Pick up Only)
20H $5
30L $7
3 Pieces for 180, 150 breed or 125 (only need 2 of 3) $20

20H stand (identical to one being sold with 20H tank) $15

I am also willing to entertain trade offers for a 20L stand, interesting pieces of driftwood, Anubias plants or a canister filter suitable to a 30L or 150 breeder.

All items can be shipped (except tank combo, stand and glass tops) or pick-up just south of Polaris Mall in Northern Columbus. Shipping shall be between $4.50 & $8 depending on items.


----------

